# Looking For a PitBull Pup



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

I want a blue, or a red... But I dont really know what bloodline I want yet, but I know the color. Um... So if anyone is selling any pit bull pups can you reply, with a URL or a picture please. Please tell me the bloodline too please.


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

i will have some chaos/watchdog blue pups aourn the 15th of july http://trejoskennels.bravehost.com


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

wow....:snap:


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

very ripped, ok thanks


----------

